# Who Are The Sikhs – The Warrior’s Dance



## Admin (Jan 12, 2010)

YouTube- Who are the Sikhs?


A very well done video which provides a quick and  accurate description of* The Sikhs*.











 The picture above depicts *Nawab Kapur Singh* on the battlefield,  circa 1740.  Nawab Kapur Singh guided the Sikh  Nation through one of it’s darkest periods of history  when the Sikhs  were subjected to successive campaigns of extermination.


----------



## Vikram singh (Jan 12, 2010)

Aman ji excellent decription

Thanks for sharing


----------

